# Ava's hair....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Every day I think about this. I've chosen not to put her in oil or keep her crated....she's got lots of dresses she can't wear.....she gets knots so easily, tons of broken hair.... she hates getting bathed every 4 to 5 days.....:w00t:.....it all adds up....

I'm ready, and she's definitely ready for a hair cut (and spay).

Soooo, suggestions please....I want to take pictures with me to the groomer and good instructions. I have some ideas but not 100 % on the exact cut i want for her.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I feel ya girl! I feel guilty when my pups are crated. I have started wrapping Triniti's hair (no oil) to keep it looking good.

With so much going on in your life, it will be easier for you if Ava is cut down. I hope you do find the groomer that can do the right cut for you!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat, I'm so excited for you and Ava!! She is such a stunning baby any which way!! But I really think as small as she is, that she will look like the most adorable little wind-up toy zooming around in a short haircut!! I say any cut will look adorable on her. I love Cosy's summer cut, but I also think it's nice to go slow in the beginning so that you see what you like as you go. Either way, I am very excited for you! Casanova and Ava have the same hair, and I could totally relate to your trials and tribulations!! It is very nice hair, but it is very high maintenance!! Congrats! Welcome to an easier life for both you and baby Ava!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My advice is take it a little at a time. That way you will find what you like best and works for little Ava. Get ready to be amazed at how tiny they are without all that hair!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great idea! She'll look sooo adorable!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She's so pretty she'll look good with any cut. I have a feeling the Cosy would look great on her as well as the Korean cut. Does this mean you won't be showing her anymore?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> My advice is take it a little at a time. That way you will find what you like best and works for little Ava. Get ready to be amazed at how tiny they are without all that hair!


 
Brit, would you mind if I printed a picture or two from your album? Or do you have a picture i could use for the groomer?? I've looked at you album and my goodness....I'm in love.....:wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you given up on showing Ava? I thought you and your friend were having so much fun!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think ava would look adorable in a summer cut !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Take whatever you want, Pat. If you need anything else just PM me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The last time we were in the ring, I was actually embarrassed by her coat....she is adorable, but she's not in the same class with real show dogs, LOL.

Yes,I have enjoyed the travelling and shows so much!!! But every time Stan gets sick, there goes a few more months....:angry:

Don't tell anyone..:innocent:....Elaine just put a deposit on a new LC Chihuahua....she'll need help showing two dogs...right? 

And I figure if I really get serious about showing, I'll get myself a real show dog instead of my widdle wind up fluffy one. :wub: So many people at the shows want Ava, they just love her...just not in the ring.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Being she is such a beauty, I think she will look great in any haircut.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Pat, it might be more fun traveling around to the shows and hanging out when you can, instead of actually showing her and having to battle her coat all the time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Pat, it might be more fun traveling around to the shows and hanging out when you can, instead of actually showing her and having to battle her coat all the time.



:thumbsup: you got that right!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

The A Team said:


> The last time we were in the ring, I was actually embarrassed by her coat....she is adorable, but she's not in the same class with real show dogs, LOL.
> 
> Yes,I have enjoyed the travelling and shows so much!!! But every time Stan gets sick, there goes a few more months....:angry:
> 
> ...


I here ya and totally understand. Aolani has a cottony coat so I know how frustrating it could be. Ava is beautiful and I can't wait to see her in her new cut and attire


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's going to look adorable, can't wait to see her pics.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

If I was going to cut down one of my dogs, I like how Cassanova's hair is cut. When you look at his photos he doesn't immediately look cut down to me, and when he has clothes on you really can't tell because his legs, tail and facials are still long. It's a really nice cut. My main thing is not cutting the facials too short..I'm not really a fan of a short bobbed look on the face personally..I'd leave the facials longer like Cassanova's is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> :thumbsup: you got that right!!!!! :chili:


I agree. Ava is absolutely adorable, but to have the stress of showing her, with all that's going on in your life, on your shoulders, and her little ones, just doesn't seem worth it. You were saying at Nationals how Ava was shy around so many people, so showing could have ended up being stressful for her. I have to say how proud I am of you being able to make a decision to stop. You had a fan club going here, but doing what's best for you and your family is most important. And now you can pick and choose "working" a show -- helping your friend-- or just going entirely for fun. And if at some point later you still want to show, well that's one more baby to add to your household.:w00t:
I bet Ava will look even cuter than she is in a short style. She's got that angelic face that will be there, hair or no. And less hair could equal, more clothes
Congrats on some freedom


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

Coco is tiny, 4lbs. and I cut her hair because everytime I took her out she would get grass or weeds stuck on her. She is 10 months old and with the new cut she looks like a younger puppy. She really looks cute.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see your results!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

The A Team said:


> And I figure if I really get serious about showing, I'll get myself a real show dog instead of my widdle wind up fluffy one. :wub: So many people at the shows want Ava, they just love her...just not in the ring.


I just LOVE cute widdle Ava, the wind up toy, anywhere and everywhere! Do the Clydesdale cut!! LOL!! :chili: (Ok, dunno what that smilie is really supposed to be, but it's cute too!)


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see what you decide on for Ava! :chili: She is going to look absolutely adorable no matter what cut! I am so excited for you!!! I do think you may want to go gradually at first like others have mentioned. You may be in shock at first when you cut her hair. As much as you are dreading that hair now and have all the logical reasons of why it needs to be cut you will miss it just because. 

With that said I have 2 pics for you! My all time favorite hair style which I think already looks like Ava. This way you won't have to change her too much at first. I say keep her face hair long like this and cut her body down some. Keeping Ava's face the way it is and only cutting her body at first will make you regret it less if you don't like her cut down. :wub: I love the summer cut Bisou got a couple months ago, her body is gorgeous. Andrea needs to show you those pics again. 
View attachment 87043


Once you get used to her body being cut down do this cut later when you get brave enough!!! Shiloh has her body and legs cut like this and it's adorable!!! OMG Ava could pull this look off in a heartbeat! :wub:
View attachment 87044


This is my goal for my Suri. Can't wait to see the new Ava! :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snow White said:


> Once you get used to her body being cut down do this cut later when you get brave enough!!! Shiloh has her body and legs cut like this and it's adorable!!! OMG Ava could pull this look off in a heartbeat! :wub:
> View attachment 87044
> 
> 
> This is my goal for my Suri. Can't wait to see the new Ava! :aktion033:


WOW! I love this!!! I could almost even picturing cuting her top knot off....it always has so many broken hairs!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm also beginning to get tired of the long coat. I keep buying Cassie clothes that she really can't wear because her coat gets caught in the velcro. I can't wait to see Ava in her new hair cut and cute clothes.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> WOW! I love this!!! I could almost even picturing cuting her top knot off....it always has so many broken hairs!!


 
OMG really!!! I am so excited I am actually trembling! Why? Strange. LOL :HistericalSmiley: OK but seriously when are you doing it? You do have a really good groomer right? Bring her to me I will do it!! :thumbsup: Nice try in getting a chance to see her huh? :HistericalSmiley: Since that first cut on Romo I have cut him at least a half dozen times and I did Suri's body twice already! I am clipper happy! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - Here was Tyler's hair after we first got him (at 8 months old). He had the kind of long hair legs and rest short. I loved this look on him so maybe it could work for Ava with a little longer in the face. Though if her hair is breaking short might be the way to go for a healthier coat down the road.








And this one was in winter. I cant believe how much his hair has grown since then.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ava will look super adorable in any way: short or long  I think that she will also love being crated for less the time that she gets with long coat. When I first read your post (before I scrolled down to respond), I thought, Cosy's cut (Brit's baby) will look super cute on her ^_^ awwwh then read that you asked about it.

I tell ya, one of my malts ( snowy) can go 3-4 days without brushing WITH LONG COAT, yet it still requires more time - grooming, after bath, drying..etc. However, short coat is easier, i find my malts having more fun swimming when their with short coats, and I can put anything on them (shirts, dresses..etc) 

I think that you will LOVE it. 

I can't wait to see your beautiful girl in her pre and post grooming pictures

hugs
Kat


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Brit, would you mind if I printed a picture or two from your album? Or do you have a picture i could use for the groomer?? I've looked at you album and my goodness....I'm in love.....:wub::wub:


 
I think Ava will look adorable with a shorter cut. I am considering a cut for Daphne Rose too. It is just so much work to maintain the long hair on an active puppy!!! 

Brit, I think you have invented the _*Cosy cut*_. It is to die for, and I would also like to use a picture of her for my groomer if that is okay. I found a mobile groomer here in DFW. I sure hope I like her!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat I think you would love Ava's hair cut like Cosy's. From experience though, it is a cut you just have to "go far" the in between looks just that, in-between. Kind of like a puppy cut that is growing out. Can't wait to see pictures of sweet little Ava in her more mommy manageable do.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I adore this haircut. ....And that face!



Snowbody said:


> Pat - Here was Tyler's hair after we first got him (at 8 months old). He had the kind of long hair legs and rest short. I loved this look on him so maybe it could work for Ava with a little longer in the face. Though if her hair is breaking short might be the way to go for a healthier coat down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - Here was Tyler's hair after we first got him (at 8 months old). He had the kind of long hair legs and rest short. I loved this look on him so maybe it could work for Ava with a little longer in the face. Though if her hair is breaking short might be the way to go for a healthier coat down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also love Tyler's little face in that photo. Cute cut!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Pat,

Can't wait to see the pics!! Sassy's mom is right. I took Maisie halfway down and she just looks messy. I am now making my decision to either cut her short on the body or grow her again:w00t:.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Pat!!! I know how much her hair has been the bain of your existence and I can't wait to see what you decide. HUGS!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sure it will be good for both of you! My advice as always is to find a groomer that will let you stay for the cutting part the first time so there won't be any surprises. I can't wait to see. I can't imagine how tiny she's gonna look without her hair!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see Ava with her new haircut.:aktion033: I love the "Bob head" with a short body cut. It's so much easier for me to deal with.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Pat, I love the shows. In fact that was my first dream. Yep, a show breeder. Rescues changed my mind about that rather quickly, so now I have the best of both worlds. Hangin' at a show, or two, along with fostering a dog or two.

In thinking about it, I've always worked long hours, and would never have had the time anyway. I'm more than happy with my decision, my spare time is better spent with the LBB's of the world. Okay, let's not get carried away here ~ :blink: :HistericalSmiley:

Now, back to Ava. Give her a "Deb" cut ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't wait to see how she turns out! She'll be stunning, I'm sure.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh I can't wait to see Ava's new do!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ava will look stunning in any hair cut, long or short. I can't wait to see what you decide.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

3Maltmom said:


> Now, back to Ava. Give her a "Deb" cut ~  :HistericalSmiley:



:w00t::new_shocked: Is that the cut your rescues get when they first come to you!!!! That shave down fix all cut???????? ummmmm, I'll get back to you on that, Deb...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think that even if she was bald headed..she would still be the starlet we know and love! I can't wait to see the new 'do.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!! Do it Pat!!!! Think of all the great clothes Ava will get to sport!

You can't go wrong w/the Cosy cut. We all are in love with Cosy girl! 

You could always cut down gradually....keep the body shorter but keep Ava's face longer? Not that Emma is as long as Ava but I'm contemplating cutting her down too. DH hates her long hair but I love it. It's tough coming up with hairstyles for them. Regardless though...Ava with her pretty little face will look great in any style.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Haven't called for a hair appt yet, but she's got an appt to be spayed on June 7th. Hopefully spay and teeth cleaned - she'll be a whole new girl when we're through. :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I give up on you, GF. Don't cut her down. No - NO - *NO!!!!:no2:*

Send her out to her Awntie Lynn. I'll get her coat in shape and then I'll even get her finished. :smpullhair:

Of course, you might not get her back:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: -- but -- she'll be a CHAMPION.:good post - perfect


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You are a terrible woman for making us wait till June to see Miss Ava all cut down - you devil you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If it were me, I'd cut first then take her to be spayed! Since you can't give her a bath for a while, you might wind up with a matted mess.

KUDOS to you for getting her in the ring at all! I'm proud of you! Not everybody who says 'i want to show' actually DO IT! (or do it themselves)

Ava will be cute however she is cut - it'd be hard to mess up that face, LOL


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm excited to see the cut too!!!! When they spay, they always shave a bald patch on one of the legs (for the IV), so you might want to look for a puppy cut with shorter legs to make the growing out from the spay shave easier and less obvious.

I think you both will be so much happier...so many adorable puppy cuts on this site...I'm sure you will be eyeballing them all in the next little while! LOL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so looking forward to seeing the results. I am thinking the same for Lola, she is now out walking a lot more in Downtown Vancouver so she gets very grey very quickly  also matted from wearing her harness. But I sooo love her fur. It is stunning when first bathed, glistening and flowing. It will be so hard to cut it down. 

When Lola was spayed I talked to the vet tech and asked her to minimize the IV shaving as much as poss. and try for a comb over Lol. She did a good job, couldn't even tell she was shaved unless you look closely. 

I too would like to see Ava in a modified Cosy cut. Then we will have an Ava cut to all copy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> I am so looking forward to seeing the results. I am thinking the same for Lola, she is now out walking a lot more in Downtown Vancouver so she gets very grey very quickly  also matted from wearing her harness. But I sooo love her fur. It is stunning when first bathed, glistening and flowing. It will be so hard to cut it down.
> 
> When Lola was spayed I talked to the vet tech and asked her to minimize the IV shaving as much as poss. *and try for a comb over Lol.* She did a good job, couldn't even tell she was shaved unless you look closely.
> 
> I too would like to see Ava in a modified Cosy cut. Then we will have an Ava cut to all copy


I guess you just ask for the Donald Trump IV Shave :w00t: .:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Every day I think about this. I've chosen not to put her in oil or keep her crated....she's got lots of dresses she can't wear.....she gets knots so easily, tons of broken hair.... she hates getting bathed every 4 to 5 days.....:w00t:.....it all adds up....
> 
> I'm ready, and she's definitely ready for a hair cut (and spay).
> 
> Soooo, suggestions please....I want to take pictures with me to the groomer and good instructions. I have some ideas but not 100 % on the exact cut i want for her.


am not sure if you posted pictures but I cannot view anything from photobucket :angry: . so I have to just imagine Ava and what would really suit her . . .well, I thhink whatever you decide she will always come out ravishing . . .:wub: your darling AVA is such a stunner I think even if she was bald she will still be breathtaking . . . I cannot wait to see her new cut . . . btw, hubby says he absolutely loves Cosy's cut so I guess when SeRi is ready, we will try to see if her groomer can do one as close to Cosy's hair style as possible . . .but definitely not for a while . . waiting till she turns one :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If it were me, I'd cut first then take her to be spayed! Since you can't give her a bath for a while, you might wind up with a matted mess.
> 
> KUDOS to you for getting her in the ring at all! I'm proud of you! Not everybody who says 'i want to show' actually DO IT! (or do it themselves)
> 
> Ava will be cute however she is cut - it'd be hard to mess up that face, LOL


Stacy, I'm thinking the same thing. I called the groomer and left a message. When I hear back from her with a date...I may postpone the spay till later.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I give up on you, GF. Don't cut her down. No - NO - *NO!!!!:no2:*
> 
> Send her out to her Awntie Lynn. I'll get her coat in shape and then I'll even get her finished. :smpullhair:
> 
> Of course, you might not get her back:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: -- but -- she'll be a CHAMPION.:good post - perfect


Whoops :blush: I was afraid you'd say something like that....

but hey, she's already a champion...to me!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I agree. Ava is absolutely adorable, but to have the stress of showing her, with all that's going on in your life, on your shoulders, and her little ones, just doesn't seem worth it. You were saying at Nationals how Ava was shy around so many people, so showing could have ended up being stressful for her. I have to say how proud I am of you being able to make a decision to stop. You had a fan club going here, but doing what's best for you and your family is most important. And now you can pick and choose "working" a show -- helping your friend-- or just going entirely for fun. And if at some point later you still want to show, well that's one more baby to add to your household.:w00t:
> I bet Ava will look even cuter than she is in a short style. She's got that angelic face that will be there, hair or no. And less hair could equal, more clothes
> Congrats on some freedom


I echo what Sue says here. 

And, I think, Ava will look adorable ... no matter if her coat is longer or shorter. I can see Brit's adorable Cosy cut on Ava. It's darling on Cosy ... and, it would be on Ava, too.:wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So excited to see what you decide for darling Ava!
She is going to look extra cute in pretty dresses!
But is it even _possible_ for Ava to look any cuter than she already is?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is going to be a little beauty!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:Love me some Ava!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Stacy, I'm thinking the same thing. I called the groomer and left a message. When I hear back from her with a date...I may postpone the spay till later.


 
I was thinking the same thing Pat - don't put yourself through that matted mess after a spay if you can help it!


----------

